# Nikon D750 in low light



## goodguy (Oct 28, 2014)

Main reason I bought full frame was for its superior low light performance.
Well from what I am seeing so far on my new toy the D750 is very capable in low light.
Al these pictures were taken in 12800ISO with no post processing noise reduction.


----------



## BrickHouse (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow, looks pretty good!


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 28, 2014)

Gotta love nikon FF low light capability !!


----------



## vipgraphx (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeup the D750 is a low light beast


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 29, 2014)

Superb. I'm mad that they don't put the AF 3500 II system into the D810 since the launch date is so close!!! [emoji36]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodguy (Oct 29, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> Superb. I'm mad that they don't put the AF 3500 II system into the D810 since the launch date is so close!!! [emoji36]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I doubt very much it will make that much of a difference, the D810 is the best camera in its class!!!


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 29, 2014)

The D750 can go as low as -3EV. The D4s and D810 is up to -2EV. 1 stop makes a lot of different to how the sensor processes images. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFlorendo (Oct 29, 2014)

Picking mine up today.  Paired with new glass and bought the Nikon 14-24mm.  Super excited about shooting at night!


----------



## goodguy (Oct 29, 2014)

MikeFlorendo said:


> Picking mine up today.  Paired with new glass and bought the Nikon 14-24mm.  Super excited about shooting at night!


Congrats, I am sure you will love it as much as I love mine!


----------



## vipgraphx (Oct 29, 2014)

MikeFlorendo said:


> Picking mine up today.  Paired with new glass and bought the Nikon 14-24mm.  Super excited about shooting at night!



You are going to love this camera and the 14-24mm!! That lens is sooo freeken good! Congradts!


----------



## MikeFlorendo (Oct 29, 2014)

vipgraphx said:


> MikeFlorendo said:
> 
> 
> > Picking mine up today.  Paired with new glass and bought the Nikon 14-24mm.  Super excited about shooting at night!
> ...



Got the camera but waiting on the lens.  Took test shots but lightroom says it doesn't support these RAW files?  My lightroom is up to date?  Same with Ps?


----------



## vipgraphx (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah light room can't read d750 raw files yet.  But if you have photoshop you can download the camer raw update and you can edit the d750 Raw files.


----------



## MikeFlorendo (Oct 29, 2014)

vipgraphx said:


> Yeah light room can't read d750 raw files yet.  But if you have photoshop you can download the camer raw update and you can edit the d750 Raw files.



OK thanks-


----------



## jake337 (Oct 29, 2014)

What was the in-camera noise reduction set to?


----------



## goodguy (Oct 29, 2014)

jake337 said:


> What was the in-camera noise reduction set to?


Normal I believe, what ever it come from the factory with.


----------



## MikeFlorendo (Oct 29, 2014)

Test shots with my 50mm prime unedited just converted to JPEG from RAW.  The 3200, 4000, 5000, 8000 iso.  I love this camera!


----------



## shadowlands (Oct 30, 2014)

I loves me some Nikon FX performance. I do.


----------



## Solarflare (Nov 12, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> The D750 can go as low as -3EV. The D4s and D810 is up to -2EV. 1 stop makes a lot of different to how the sensor processes images.


 ???

You're talking about the Autofocus system.

The performance of the Autofocus system of course doesnt directly influence image quality - except if its misaligned and the focus would not be spot on.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Nov 12, 2014)

Solarflare said:


> Vince.1551 said:
> 
> 
> > The D750 can go as low as -3EV. The D4s and D810 is up to -2EV. 1 stop makes a lot of different to how the sensor processes images.
> ...



The AF does impact image quality. If you can't even focus manually in certain low light conditions where your AF system could ... That will affect the outcome of your overall IQ. It's not only about sensor performance. The sensor can't perform without supporting systems. Low light capability is viewed as the total system performance. Not isolating parts for comparison ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

